# Driven: VW Polo BlueMotion



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

We at VWvortex have long been enamored of the Polo, so when we heard one of the superefficient BlueMotion variety would be making a special visit to the US, we knew we had to get acquainted with the best of both worlds — the forbidden hot hatch and its game-changing, Stateside-bound engineering. 
The term “BlueMotion” has been tossed around a lot recently, since VW is heavily promoting clean diesel technology (“Blue” jointly symbolizing Volkswagen and the earth’s elements, “Motion” representing forward mobility). The Polo BlueMotion and Passat BlueMotion were brought to American soil as a part of Volkswagen’s Dieselution Tour, traveling cross-country alongside several upcoming US-market TDI cars. 
*Full story and pictures...*


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:11 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## hgoalie81087 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Driven: VW Polo BlueMotion ([email protected])*

OK i understand good fuel economy and all that but why does it have to be ugly?? Its a VW it should look good while being economical.


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

Ugly? Most small cars don't look very good. There just isn't much room to develop lines. And the Polo is from 2002 like the article said.


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (chewym)*

small 
lightweight,
efficient,
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

But its not coming to the U.S because of the assumption that
As VW spokesman Keith Price explained, “It’s fun, but Americans are not ready for a car you have to drive with your foot on the floor.”


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (davedave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davedave* »_But its not coming to the U.S because of the assumption that

As we've already discussed on VWvortex, the Polo is not coming to the US because it's prohibitively expensive for our small car market; it costs upwards of 16,100 euros in its home market. The current Polo platform is also being replaced and it therefore makes no sense to federalize it for the US at this time.



_Modified by [email protected] at 7:02 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

VW always has a great excuse for not bringing the coolest models to the US. Polos and the new Fox are too expensive to bring to the US, but somehow make sense in Mexico. This car beats a Prius all around.


----------



## TheSpatulaOfLove (Mar 3, 2002)

Yet another tease from VW...


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheSpatulaOfLove* »_Yet another tease from VW...

yes exactly. another tease. 
i really don't understand what VW's major malfunction is.
with the exception of the skyline, can anyone really name any significant vehicles that the asian carmakers don't bring to the US? almost everything they make has a US version with a different name. 
for some reason i guess VW just thinks we're a bunch of finicky retards or something. if the same european models were released here they would do just fine, i assure you. 
and i think it's uber silly that they would release the polo in mexico and not here. that is just dumb. i won't even get started on the scirocco cause i think i'm out of breath on that situation....


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

ugly? whats ugly about this little car other than its grill? its a shame that america is to caught up on expensive technologies that aren't as efficient as this little beauty.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I sat in one of these at the VW Dieselution tour over the summer in NYC
I have to say, the car is quite roomy. Feels roomier than my old MK4 Golf, due to the higher seating position.
I hope the next gen will have the same characteristics with a competitive entry price relative to the Fit, Yaris, & Versa-- it would definitely be a great commuter car.
Dash stroking? That's why I have my Passat, and it still feels better than the way-overpriced Smart cars


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As we've already discussed on VWvortex, the Polo is not coming to the US because it's prohibitively expensive for our small car market; it costs upwards of 16,100 euros in its home market. The current Polo platform is also being replaced and it therefore makes no sense to federalize it for the US at this time.

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:02 PM 4-27-2008_
 
Is it not true that current MK5 Rabbits come from Europe? I'll bet that VW takes a loss on those as well.
Here's what I would do if I were running VW. Bring the redesigned Polo over to North America in small numbers (think Rabbit sales) when it launches in Europe, at first ONLY as a single high mileage model to gauge interest. Maybe 1.4TDI/5door hatch, with the same engine controls as the new 2.0 TDI. 80mpg highway will sell.
Yes, it would be at a loss, but the loss would be temporary, and if there was enough interest, VW could make a clear decision whether or not to start producing them profitably somewhere in the Americas, and at the same time, adding other models (sport, etc.).
VW - need a well-spoken, driven product evangelist?? ;-)


----------



## Bjaardker (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As we've already discussed on VWvortex, the Polo is not coming to the US because it's prohibitively expensive for our small car market; it costs upwards of 16,100 euros in its home market.

However, lets look at the competition...oh, there is none. There are no other cars on the market getting that kind of MPG right now.
8 years ago Honda charged $22,000 for the Insight . The insight was only a 2 seater and infinitely less practical. There's no reason VW couldn't bring a limited run of these & sell them for a similar price.
8 years later and there's still no vehicle on American soil that gets the same MPG as my insight...sad. The worst part is that there could be, 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Bjaardker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bjaardker* »_
However, lets look at the competition...oh, there is none. There are no other cars on the market getting that kind of MPG right now.
8 years ago Honda charged $22,000 for the Insight . The insight was only a 2 seater and infinitely less practical. There's no reason VW couldn't bring a limited run of these & sell them for a similar price.
8 years later and there's still no vehicle on American soil that gets the same MPG as my insight...sad. The worst part is that there could be, 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

With a limited run of Polo BlueMotion adapted and tested to US standards--- these cars will ending costing around the same amount as a loaded Rabbit-- not exactly the best way to introduce the car.


----------



## dr.pepperuwm (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
With a limited run of Polo BlueMotion adapted and tested to US standards--- these cars will ending costing around the same amount as a loaded Rabbit-- not exactly the best way to introduce the car.

The insight cost the same as a loaded civic, whats your point? 
Loaded rabbit gets you creature comfort and 30 mpgs at best. A Polo Blue motion gets you 60 mpg avg. Take your pick. I think the new creature comfort is high mileage.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (dr.pepperuwm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW spokesman Keith Price* »_“It’s fun, but Americans are not ready for a car you have to drive with your foot on the floor.” 

I bet Americans could get used to 0-60 in 12 seconds _real_ quick with $9-$10 gallon gas:
http://www2.nysun.com/article/75363


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (dr.pepperuwm)*

THE SMART CAR gets 35 MGP and costs $14,000 to $19,000 and has room for 2 people.
THE POLO gets 60 to 75 MPG and might cost $20,000 to $23,000 US and has room for 5 people with a trunk.
Market the POLO compared to the boring HYBRIDS, expensive never will see it fuel cell cars AS TECHNOLOGY available RIGHT NOW and POLO Bluemotion will out-sell the above.


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (adrew)*

PS,,, WHO CARE IF THE 0 TO 60 TIME IS 12 seconds.
99% of the time in everyday REAL LIFE,, it's about getting from point A to point B,, and hopefully as effeciently as possible. 
In everyday life I will get to work and back home the same time as everbody else that has a car that goes to 0 to 60 in 7 seconds?????


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

you can get the Fit or Yaris for about $14,000 and get 34 mpg highway
if the Polo BlueMotion goes for $20,000...
that's a $6,000 difference, and with roughly $1 difference between regular gas and diesel--- how long is it going to take to recoup the costs?
unless you're doing over 40,000 miles a year (which I used to be one of them)... it will take a long time to realize the return in investment.
It's the same argument that people use against hybrids.
Using rough calculations
34 mpg with $3.20/gallon
60 mpg with $4.20/gallon
and a $6000 investment...
it takes roughly 240,000 miles to get your ROI on a low production run Polo BlueMotion.
So... wait it out and hopefully VW brings in a Polo TDI that doesn't cost a huge premium over its rivals, such as the Fit, Yaris, etc.


_Modified by GT17V at 4:18 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## dr.pepperuwm (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_you can get the Fit or Yaris for about $14,000 and get 34 mpg highway
if the Polo BlueMotion goes for $20,000...
that's a $6,000 difference, and with roughly $1 difference between regular gas and diesel--- how long is it going to take to recoup the costs?
unless you're doing over 40,000 miles a year (which I used to be one of them)... it will take a long time to realize the return in investment.
It's the same argument that people use against hybrids.
Using rough calculations
34 mpg with $3.20/gallon
60 mpg with $4.20/gallon
and a $6000 investment...
it takes roughly 240,000 miles to get your ROI on a low production run Polo BlueMotion.
So... wait it out and hopefully VW brings in a Polo TDI that doesn't cost a huge premium over its rivals, such as the Fit, Yaris, etc.

_Modified by GT17V at 4:18 PM 4-28-2008_

You used the Yaris's hwy mileage and the Bluemotions AVG mileage. Not really fair. 

Yaris
Driving 20,000 miles per year. 
20000/34mpg=588 gallons of gas/year
* $3.2/gal= $1882.35294 per yr on gas
Polo BM
Driving 20,000 miles per year
20000/75mpg=266.666666
*$4.2/gal of diesel=$1120 per yr on gas
$1882.35294 per yr on yaris's gas - $1120 per yr on Polo's diesel 
= 762.352941 difference per yr on fuel
$6000/$762.352941
= 7.870305333 yrs you have to keep the polo in order to receive ROI
*20,000 miles/year = 157,406.1067 miles you have to keep the Polo in order to receive ROI. Using 34mpg for the Yaris and 75 Mpg for the Polo. Both are the HWY numbers. 




_Modified by dr.pepperuwm at 2:16 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

75 mpg is roughly 157,000 miles.
So how fast can you rack up 157,000 miles?
Me?? I took me 5 years to rack up 160,000 miles on my 02 TDI.
3.2L/100km converts to 73.51 mpg, which brings the ROI to 162,000 miles.


_Modified by GT17V at 5:15 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## dr.pepperuwm (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_75 mpg is roughly 157,000 miles.
So how fast can you rack up 157,000 miles?
Me?? I took me 5 years to rack up 160,000 miles on my 02 TDI.
3.2L/100km converts to 73.51 mpg, which brings the ROI to 162,000 miles.

_Modified by GT17V at 5:15 PM 4-28-2008_

IDK but I am sure a lot of people would shell out the extra money to use HALF the amount of fuel in one year. Which does not directly relate to cost, but its certainly helping the environment out in the long run if you use 588 gallons of gas and only 266 gallon of diesel. 
Not to mention the time you would save with having to stop for fuel less often. Time is money people!!!!!!!!!1!!!!11111!!!!!








Out fit that Polo with a 15 gallon tank and we got ourselves 1000 miles/tank. 
Thats 20 stops per year at 20,000 miles per year. Is that right?
Say the average fuel stop is 5 mins 
In the polo that is 100 minutes of pumping gas per year. The average income in 2006 was ~$48k divided by 2 parents. Divided by 52 weeks a year. Divided by 40 hrs per week. Comes out to about $11/hr per parent. They have saved 36 dollars per year on filling up roughly twice as less times as a Yaris. This is all with 20,000 miles per year. And this last part was just for fun I don't even know if its right, so don't get your panties in a bundle Loungers. 

_Modified by dr.pepperuwm at 2:30 PM 4-28-2008_


_Modified by dr.pepperuwm at 2:32 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_you can get the Fit or Yaris for about $14,000 and get 34 mpg highway...

Using rough calculations
34 mpg with $3.20/gallon
60 mpg with $4.20/gallon
and a $6000 investment...
it takes roughly 240,000 miles to get your ROI on a low production run Polo BlueMotion.
So... wait it out and hopefully VW brings in a Polo TDI that doesn't cost a huge premium over its rivals, such as the Fit, Yaris, etc.

Wait. You can get gas at $3.20 per gallon? Where? I'm currently seeing a 40-50¢ per gallon difference, and that could completely disappear in the summer months, when heating oil is factored out. I think you'd get your (assumed) money back much more quickly than you think.


----------



## dr.pepperuwm (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (Air and water do mix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Air and water do mix* »_
Wait. You can get gas at $3.20 per gallon? Where? I'm currently seeing a 40-50¢ per gallon difference, and that could completely disappear in the summer months, when heating oil is factored out. I think you'd get your (assumed) money back much more quickly than you think.

I would agree, but I just went along with it. Gas is 3.80 here in Milwaukee. IDK what diesel is. I dont know the last time I saw a diesel pump on the eastside by UWM.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (TheSpatulaOfLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheSpatulaOfLove* »_Yet another tease from VW...



Meh I am getting used to it:
DSG on sport models
LE, SE, and SEL Taurus monkiers for the Jetta
No TDI Tiguan
Keep it up VW


----------



## dart330 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (davedave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davedave* »_
“It’s fun, but Americans are not ready for a car you have to drive with your foot on the floor.”


I guess they have never talked to the thousands of VW Bus owners who do that every time they get on the highway. I really don't mind it, but it always amazed my friends. "That's as fast as it goes with it floored??"
I would totally buy one of these Polos, stick shift turbo diesel, maybe even a wagon version. The Golf / Jetta just weigh too much.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (dart330)*

Funny thing is that the PR rep I quoted in the story owns several VW buses.








I evaulated the Polo from the perspective of a daily commuter--that's its purpose. How many people commute in urban traffic in a bus?


----------



## Bjaardker (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
that's a $6,000 difference, and with roughly $1 difference between regular gas and diesel--- how long is it going to take to recoup the costs?
unless you're doing over 40,000 miles a year (which I used to be one of them)... it will take a long time to realize the return in investment.
It's the same argument that people use against hybrids.
Using rough calculations
34 mpg with $3.20/gallon
60 mpg with $4.20/gallon
and a $6000 investment...
it takes roughly 240,000 miles to get your ROI on a low production run Polo BlueMotion.
So... wait it out and hopefully VW brings in a Polo TDI that doesn't cost a huge premium over its rivals, such as the Fit, Yaris, etc.

35,000 Miles a year is what I'm averaging.
34MPG @ $3.80 a gallon which is the cost in Milwaukee right now = $3911.76 a year
70MPG @ $4.30 a gallon for the cost of diesel in Milwaukee = $2125 a year
That's $1786 a year for me. 
But, that's not the only consideration for me either. I'd be consuming over 520 fewer gallons of fuel. That's 520 fewer gallons that need to be extracted from the ground, shipped, processed, shipped again, and probably shipped at least 1 more time after that.
I'd gladly pay the premium for a Polo bluemotion. 70mpg without having to worry about battery packs? Sign me up. And I'm sure there are plenty of others who would gladly do the same.
Oh and concerning the 0-60 times... The New beetle TDI had an 11.1 sec 0-60, was it an issue at that point?


_Modified by Bjaardker at 8:14 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## 95GLX (Dec 13, 1999)

I would buy at least one of these cars if they were sold in the U.S.!


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (95GLX)*

What is the paint code for this color?


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great looking car. The Polo should have been on sale here in North America *years* ago. It would easily out-sell the fugly Mk5 Golf.


----------



## Grizzld (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Driven: VW Polo BlueMotion (hgoalie81087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hgoalie81087* »_why does it have to be ugly??









Not even worth mentioning as this is a subjective topic.


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (95GLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95GLX* »_I would buy at least one of these cars if they were sold in the U.S.! 

 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattRabbit (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: (dogmavskarma)*

Yep, I'm currently begging VW to bring a Diesel Hatchback to the USA again. My Golf is beginning to get a little old, and I'm needing something to replace it. The Jetta BlueTDI isn't what I'm after, as I really want a hatchback again. If the Polo were coming to the USA in diesel form, I'd have one in my driveway almost immediately.


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (captain coordination)*


_Quote, originally posted by *captain coordination* »_
. 
for some reason i guess VW just thinks we're a bunch of finicky retards or something. ...

That's because as a whole, we are, just look around on the roads at all of the on-road only Mega SUV's with mandatory retard pleasing brush guard, the driver being the only passenger, blasting down the road as if he were in a race, all the while the price of fuel continues to increase substantially. I could not do without my full size pickup as I use it regularily for work, but I hate driving the damn thing


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (MattRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattRabbit* »_Yep, I'm currently begging VW to bring a Diesel Hatchback to the USA again. My Golf is beginning to get a little old, and I'm needing something to replace it. The Jetta BlueTDI isn't what I'm after, as I really want a hatchback again. If the Polo were coming to the USA in diesel form, I'd have one in my driveway almost immediately.

A little old??? - I'm driving an early '94 Golf!








Completely agree - if VW brings the Polo with 5-door hatch, manual and common rail TDi, I would buy in a heartbeat. Supposedly, the 2009 Polo being introduced this fall has the same interior space as a MKIII Golf, which would work fine for me.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (dr.pepperuwm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr.pepperuwm* »_I think the new creature comfort is high mileage. 

I get odd looks at the pump when filling my 2006 Jetta_TDI for $0.50 more per diesel gallon than regular gasoline. When I tell other drivers I get 42mpg, they pause. When I tell them I just drove 600 miles on a 14.7 gallon tank of diesel, their jaws drop. 
If I want to go 0-60mph in 7.5 seconds, I'll pull the 23mpg Corrado out of the garage. I got used to 0-60mph in 11.5 seconds in the Jetta_TDI. At 40mpg+, I don't miss 0-60mph so much in my daily commute... 
Face it, Fuel isn't getting cheaper... Pick what you drive wisely. Bring the BlueMotion already...


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (i81b4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i81b4u* »_
That's because as a whole, we are, just look around on the roads at all of the on-road only Mega SUV's with mandatory retard pleasing brush guard, the driver being the only passenger, blasting down the road as if he were in a race, all the while the price of fuel continues to increase substantially. I could not do without my full size pickup as I use it regularily for work, but I hate driving the damn thing

yeah you're right, it just blows that vw has all these cars that they hold hostage over in europe.
the polo, the new scirocco, r36, seat, skoda, and not to mention engine choices-seems like that isn't as big of a deal anymore, but then they are coming out with the twincharger on the scirocco, and i don't see an option for that on any US car.
i think if they gave us a chance these other cars would do a lot better than they seem to think. the polo for instance, would probably do great considering the desire for fuel economy these days......


----------



## dr.pepperuwm (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_
I get odd looks at the pump when filling my 2006 Jetta_TDI for $0.50 more per diesel gallon than regular gasoline. When I tell other drivers I get 42mpg, they pause. When I tell them I just drove 600 miles on a 14.7 gallon tank of diesel, their jaws drop. 
If I want to go 0-60mph in 7.5 seconds, I'll pull the 23mpg Corrado out of the garage. I got used to 0-60mph in 11.5 seconds in the Jetta_TDI. At 40mpg+, I don't miss 0-60mph so much in my daily commute... 
Face it, Fuel isn't getting cheaper... Pick what you drive wisely. Bring the BlueMotion already... 

Amen. I can't wait until I can buy my own car. Totally gonna be a diesel.


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Driven: VW Polo BlueMotion ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









I would trade my MKV Rabbit in for a BlueMotion Polo if VW would bring it to the USA. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Driven: VW Polo BlueMotion (MKV.RABBIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV.RABBIT* »_I would trade my MKV Rabbit in for a BlueMotion Polo if VW would bring it to the USA. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









So would I, for what it's worth.


----------



## Daemon688 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Driven: VW Polo BlueMotion ([email protected])*

Seems like everyone south of the border gets all the cool cars too. Just bringing over their polo without ever intending to offer it here in the states is just insulting. As I've said before, I would be one of the first in line for a Polo TDI. Throw on the same body as the Polo GTI and you have yourself one VERY good looking car. But I guess VW will just keep giving Americans what they want, more SUVs despite the way sales are going








I saw a SMART car drive down the road a few days ago. I couldn't help but laugh, fuel economy for those things suck! Until I can get a Polo assembled in Brazil....Oh wait they already make the Polo over there







How hard would it be to send their TDI engine over to the Brazilian factory like they did with my car? Or maybe even a US factory?
Well, I guess I'll just be driving my TDI Golf and getting 57mpg on the highway. Enjoy your gassers


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Driven: VW Polo BlueMotion ([email protected])*

Bring the Polo and Scirroco. K














eep the Chrysler minivan and Phaton.


----------



## cricketchirp (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (dr.pepperuwm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr.pepperuwm* »_
Loaded rabbit gets you creature comfort and 30 mpgs at best. A Polo Blue motion gets you 60 mpg avg. Take your pick. 

I think the new creature comfort is high mileage. 

Bravo, perfectly stated. Hey VWoA get the next Polo over here ASAP and use this as your tag line.


----------



## veeDUBh20 (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (dogmavskarma)*








I will buy those POLO


----------



## OOMPH (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Driven: VW Polo BlueMotion (MKV.RABBIT)*

THIS should be the VW rabbit in the US/Canada..NOT the Golf V!!


----------



## cricketchirp (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Driven: VW Polo BlueMotion (OOMPH)*

I think jamie (the tex principle) mentioned that originally the Rabbit name was going to be placed on a smaller model such as the Polo or Fox/Lupo and when VW failed to get that car here (of course) they just slapped it on the Golf.
I agree totally the Rabbit name was a memorable name and car and the modern day Golf is nothing like the Rabbit we remember. That distinction will fall onto the Fox/Lupo or Polo. 
The real maddening thing is that VW spent untold millions to bring the Phaeton and Touareg to the US and both have cost VW more then they ever profited from them.
If they would have been smart and reasonable they would have simply brought the Polo over and while they would have not made a gold mine in profit they would have made a decent profit and had more of their cars on the road in the USA.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Driven: VW Polo BlueMotion (cricketchirp)*

Could you do one of those seperate the engine and body import jobs and bring one of these in from south of the border ?


----------



## GTIScottie (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_VW always has a great excuse for not bringing the coolest models to the US. Polos and the new Fox are too expensive to bring to the US, but somehow make sense in Mexico. This car beats a Prius all around.

I agree with you 100 percent; someone recently visited Mexico and posted pictures at a dealership of a Polo and I believe a "Cross Polo" available in Mexico, among other models. Absoloutley unreal.


----------

